# Alpha gestartet!



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Der Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neuerungen:

- Dicker Weltbetreten knopf.

- Newsfenster nun auch im Charscreen.

- Rechts 2 Pfeile zum Verschieben der Chars, aber noch buggy :/

- Wegen dem Realm: Ich kann nur auf Server zugreifen auf denen ich Chars habe. Trotzdem scheinen alle DE-Server auf einen einzigen zu leiten, ich glaub kaum dass auf der Nachtwache 20 leute sind :>


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

ohne quelle ist es aber unseriös :O


----------



## Petersburg (23. Februar 2010)

Das Bild ist bearbeitet sag ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthum (23. Februar 2010)

hmm... der Char ist auf Die Nachtwache. Irgendwie glaube ich, dass die Server bei der Alpha andere Namen haben, wie WoWCataAlpha oder sonst was. Von daher wird das Bild entweder von irgendeinem Privaten Server kommen und der Newskasten links mit Photoshop oder sonst irgendetwas eingefügt worden sein, oder du hast hast mit Photoshop das Level des Chars ein wenig 'hochgezogen' und dann noch den Newskasten eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber netter versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (23. Februar 2010)

Was isn' das fürn Prog unten links?
Könnte ja nen P-Server Tool sein oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja wenns real ist, hätten wa etwa nen Termin für Cata.


----------



## Grakuhl (23. Februar 2010)

ich würd mal sagen das bild ist gefaked..
irwie passt das logo nicht zum rest der grafik..


----------



## Suki2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Lol schaut mal genau hin links unten sieht man ne ecke von einem Windowsfenster o.O. Ne Alpha wirds wenig geben meisstens gibts immer nur zum Addon hin ne Beta, also alles nur FAKE!!!


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Oh mein Gott! Ein Windowsfenster *g*, das zeigt natürlich dass es ein Fake ist >.>

WotLK gabs auch ne Alpha du Hohlnuss! :>


----------



## Chuck1337 (23. Februar 2010)

Fake...


----------



## Throgan (23. Februar 2010)

Vor allem mit ner vollen Palette an Chars, von low bis high...wieso sollte man die alle transen? ^^


----------



## EPoker (23. Februar 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Vor allem mit ner vollen Palette an Chars, von low bis high...wieso sollte man die alle transen? ^^



Halloooo? Neues Classic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenns echt ist schon schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giigii (23. Februar 2010)

Nur weil ihr alle kein Betakey habt, und nur am weinen seid, müsst ihr noch lange nicht behaupten , dass es fake ist.


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Ging garnicht anders :O Nachm Reggen musste mal 30 min warten und dann konnte man sich einloggen. Es wird gleich der ganze Acc kopiert. Die Pfeile neben den Charfenster tauschen nun ENDLICH die Chars, aber nachm restart von WoW ist es weg, also noch buggy.

Startknopf ist auch größer, und es gibt eben ein neues Newsfenster.


----------



## mettman1 (23. Februar 2010)

das neuigkeiten-fenster sieht auch sehr unecht aus...


----------



## Kæran (23. Februar 2010)

Wer veröffentlich schon screens von ner Alpha und zensiert nicht seinen eigenen Namen
Falls es wirklich echt sein sollte hat der Gute nun keinen Zugang zu der Alpha mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (23. Februar 2010)

ohne quelle fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haxwell (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firechaos (23. Februar 2010)

Da hat jemand verdammt wenig Rl xD


----------



## kingstan (23. Februar 2010)

Und Blizz nimmt natürlich keine normalen Pfeile nach unten und oben her sondern die gleichen wie zum Char drehen...GENAU! xD


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Teleportmaster? Aha bestimmt schreibt Blizzard sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boddakiller (23. Februar 2010)

sehr schlecht gefaket. 

1. der server würde anders heißen. 
2. man sieht das die sachen einfach nur ausgeschnitten sind. kein guter cut.
3. blizzard würde die vorhandene api benutzen. des fenster links ist so dermaßen fehl am platz...


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Jepp, die heißen auch ingame so Oô

Kann sie gerne posten :>


----------



## Boddakiller (23. Februar 2010)

sehr schlecht gefaket. 

1. der server würde anders heißen. 
2. man sieht das die sachen einfach nur ausgeschnitten sind. kein guter cut.
3. blizzard würde die vorhandene api benutzen. des fenster links ist so dermaßen fehl am platz...


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (23. Februar 2010)

Naja falls es echt ist danke für das Screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
die Fortschritte der lvl gebiete wären jedenfalls schon mal realistisch und würde den Erscheinungstermin jedenfalls ein bisschen eingrenzen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Februar 2010)

Ein Tipp beim veröffentlicehn von gefakten Artbeiten: Keinen Screen davon machen wo noch das Verlaufsfenster mit der Wiederholent Option "Lasso-Auswahl" sichtbar ist :/


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Post erst mal die Quelle du Troll. Bitte füg deinen Namen in meiner Signatur. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Februar 2010)

Hey ich hatte gerade eine geniale Idee... wie wäre es wenn du uns Screens vom veränderten Brachland mit deimen Char zeigst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (23. Februar 2010)

Schlechter Fake!


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Naja müsste hin, ich schau mal :O


----------



## Elda (23. Februar 2010)

Ok wenn du wirklich zugang zur Alpha hättest poste nen ingamescreen!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Die neue Raidinstanz? Sagen die nicht Schlachtzugsinstanz?


----------



## Greuliro (23. Februar 2010)

Grad weil ein Alpha Server nen Deutschen Namen hat


----------



## Seph018 (23. Februar 2010)

Das mit der Lasso-Auswahl ist echt zu geil xD


----------



## boonfish (23. Februar 2010)

GZ zum schlechtesten Fake seit langem.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Februar 2010)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Naja müsste hin, ich schau mal :O



Wenn du mir wirklich einen Screen vom Brachland zeigst bekommst n keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werbeaccount (23. Februar 2010)

"Teleportmaster" -> fake (würde Blizzard niemals so schreiben; erst recht gibt es eine Alpha nicht auf deutsch)
"dicker Welt-betreten Button" -> fake (sieht zu "unstylish" aus, und ist in deutsch [s.O.])
"Level 84" -> fake (bitte, schaut euch mal die 4 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Server "Die Nachtwache" -> fake (Testserver waren niemals nach laufenden Systemen benannt, und es gibt auch keine RP-Testserver)
Lasso-Werzeugtool -> fake, äh FAIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. Februar 2010)

Also laut WoW Arsenal bist du noch 80. Ich hätte es dir sogar abgenommen, aber da du deinen char auf lvl 81 hast und nicht noch auf 80 glaub ichs dir nicht, denn dan hättest du wen du schlau bist grünes cata equip angezogen um den anderen einen Beweis mehr zu geben.


----------



## bexuss (23. Februar 2010)

hahaha selten einen so schlechten fake gesehn :'D


----------



## Saches (23. Februar 2010)

Als wenn es im WoW Arsenal stehen würde wenn er auf nem cata-alpha server spielen würd.
Naja aber wie auch schon alle anderen meinten sieht sehr nach fake aus aber wer weiß vll isses
ja doch echt und gleich kommt nochn screen vom neuen brachland^^


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Alisamixi hast dich schon lächerlich gemacht, schelchter Fake und nichtmal Quellen Angaben.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Saches wie naiv kann man sein?


----------



## Werbeaccount (23. Februar 2010)

Saches schrieb:


> Naja aber wie auch schon alle anderen meinten sieht sehr nach fake aus aber wer weiß vll isses
> ja doch echt und gleich kommt nochn screen vom neuen brachland^^


Dann fress ich nen' Besen und lade das Video bei Youtube hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## ink0gnito (23. Februar 2010)

Kramatieklärher schrieb:


> Also laut WoW Arsenal bist du noch 80. Ich hätte es dir sogar abgenommen, aber da du deinen char auf lvl 81 hast und nicht noch auf 80 glaub ichs dir nicht, denn dan hättest du wen du schlau bist grünes cata equip angezogen um den anderen einen Beweis mehr zu geben.





DU bist der held der woche, gz dazu.
Völlig wayne nun, obs fake ist, oder nicht.Aber wenn er in der ALPHA wäre, und mit seinen chars lv 84 wäre, denkst du er wäre im Arsenal dann 84!?Klar ist er da weiterhin 80...Gott...hirn..regnen...bitte..


----------



## Hikaro (23. Februar 2010)

das is kein fake kenne den Kerl^^der is echt auf Die Nachtwache name aussehen passen nur das ich ihn seid n paar tagen nimmer seh daran liegts wohl^^ ja auch der shaminame ganz unten is ma bekannt nix fake^^


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

giigii schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr alle kein Betakey habt, und nur am weinen seid, müsst ihr noch lange nicht behaupten , dass es fake ist.



Die Beta wird noch etwas brauchen, die wird dann aber auch angekündigt. Falls es dir net aufgefallen ist, es geht hier um die Alpha.
1. Alpha auf Deutsch?
2. Welt betreten Button einfach mal, naja nicht schön, das kriegt sogar Blizzard besser hin
3. Die Testserver werden, wie die Beta/Test Server andere Namen haben. Du spielst die Alpha ja nicht als einziger auf deinem Server, wäre ja etwas komisch.
4. Zeig ma wen du bei Blizzard kennst, dass du die Ehre der Alpha hast
5. Zeig mal ne schöne Quelle


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Hab den Thread gemeldet. Also pusht noch schnell euren Postcount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slythôreas (23. Februar 2010)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Alisamixi hast dich schon lächerlich gemacht, schelchter Fake und nichtmal Quellen Angaben.



/sign ... ich weiß ned ob ich weinen oder lachen soll O.O xD


----------



## bexuss (23. Februar 2010)

Hikaro schrieb:


> das is kein fake kenne den Kerl^^der is echt auf Die Nachtwache name aussehen passen nur das ich ihn seid n paar tagen nimmer seh daran liegts wohl^^ ja auch der shaminame ganz unten is ma bekannt nix fake^^



schlechter versuch ihn zu decken
0/10


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Hikaro = Alisamixi ?
Armseeliger gehts nicht...


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist das Pic ausm Trailer.


Ich konnt nicht Brachland, bin aber mitm Rogue nach Desolace zu der Stelle!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht im Trailer schöner aus, ist aber noch Alpha >.>


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Wo sind die Bäume im Hintergrund?


----------



## bexuss (23. Februar 2010)

der char sieht ziemlich eingefügt aus *hust*


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Da sind keine Bäume, nur ne leere fläche >.> Ist so Oô


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Bitte mit Interface und Namen und Quellenangabe, dann nehm ich meinen Post zurück. 




Wenn nich bist du einer der vielen die mal 5 Minuten Ruhm im Internet bekommen haben.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (23. Februar 2010)

hmm das sieht sehr unrealistisch aus find ich^^


----------



## stäcy (23. Februar 2010)

was ich mich eher frage.... er gehört zur family bzw is n friend von blizzard? die alpha bei blizz war bisher immer rein family and friedns.
und auf dem bild is der char verhältnismäsig zu groß. wenn er direkt vor dem haus steht ist er größer als das haus.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Guckt mal in das Haus rein. Die Kiste rechts. Dieses langes Ding da


----------



## aggro-gnom (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Teleportmaster? Aha bestimmt schreibt Blizzard sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Da hast du recht, ich mein Blizzard sollte zumindestens Teleportmeister schreiben, außerdem sieht das total bearbeitet aus


----------



## Cloudsbrother (23. Februar 2010)

Ja wir wissen jetzt du kanst ganz tolle Photos ausschneiden und auf andere kleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (23. Februar 2010)

xD Fail ! Das Bild sieht jetzt wirklich extrem gefällscht aus !


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Der Baum rechts fehlt auch


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (23. Februar 2010)

dann geh doch mal bitte nach hyal, da gibts noch keine videos nur artworks und das mit interface, dann glaub ichs dir^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Zeig mal Goblin Video oder Worgen


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

hmm...

Im Trailer von Blizzard werden ja die Gebiete INGAME gezeigt.
Warum also sollten in der Alpha die Gebiete anders aussehen?

mfg
Mehlaach


----------



## Werbeaccount (23. Februar 2010)

OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:

[attachment=9963:cata.jpg]


----------



## Skullingrad (23. Februar 2010)

Ich will ein Video sehen!

Wenn du Fraps brauchst, einfach ne Nachricht schicken ;P


----------



## Exoras (23. Februar 2010)

Oder du zeigst ein Screen in Desolace aber bei einer anderen stelle...


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Du, im Trailer wurde einiges verschönert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau mal den WotLK Trailer ,frag mich nicht warum. Ich mach grad paar Screens von diversen orten..


----------



## Shadria (23. Februar 2010)

Netter Versuch lieber TE... 

...aber im Screenshot ist unten links noch ein Fenster vom Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (Lasso-Auswahl) zu sehen.... bin mir sicher das das Bild echt ist... klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Im Trailer wurde einiges verschönert.
LMAO


----------



## Elda (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]



n1 xD


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (23. Februar 2010)

wenn man bei der alpha teilnimmt darf man überhaupt irgendwelche infos ins inet stellen ? Auserdem ist das zu 100 % nen fake seht euch das bild mal von näher an ... sowas von eingefügt also ehrlich lern mal gescheit photoshop und fake das richtig oder lass es gleich bleiben :X fraglich ist auch was dir das ganze bringen soll oO 

ich sag nur eins dazu: NOOB!!!


----------



## aggro-gnom (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser char der sieht total nich echt aus, total verpixelt alles, also ich glaube selbst das blizzard sich in einer Alpha mühe gibt, zumindestens das


----------



## MewMewMewtu (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]



Lol! Unten Rechts ist eine Pornowebsite offen! Schäm dich!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracius (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]



hat grad für nen schönen lachflash gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht mir schon eher nach eine Alpha aus xD 




@Alisamixi: Wo sind denn nun weitere Bilder? Brauchst echt lange mit Paint ...


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Anstelle vom Dalarankrater ist dort das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (23. Februar 2010)

mit interface plx!


----------



## MewMewMewtu (23. Februar 2010)

Sehts doch endlich ein! Diese Intelligenten User enttarnen eure Fakes! Versucht es erst garnicht!


----------



## rocksor (23. Februar 2010)

Guter Fake, allerdings wärst zu ziemlich bescheuert, so ein Bild zu veröffentlichen wenns echt wäre. WENN es echt wäre, und du dann auch das Risiko eingehen würdest deinen Zugang zur Alpha aufs Spiel zu setzen wie jetzt, dann würdest du garantiert die Zonen zeigen, nicht nur den Einlog Bildschirm. Wo ist denn da der Sinn?


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (23. Februar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]'''OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:'''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]xD [/font]


----------



## Eox (23. Februar 2010)

Man sieht das es bearbeitet wurde...
Er hat auch die Charakterauswahl genommen, da er den Loginbildschirm nicht so leicht fälchen kann.
Da ist das mit dem Logo und der "nachricht" (Die ja nicht im Login Bildschirm steht ^^) ist ja auch schnell gemacht.
Nächstes mal bitte mehr Mühe machen... Danke =)


----------



## aggro-gnom (23. Februar 2010)

Lern mal richtig zonen zu modden, im Dalarankrater wird nix entstehen soweit ich weiß, außerdem sieht das für blizzard viel zu anfängermäßig aus, wenn blizzard was macht dann gleich richtig


----------



## TheBone (23. Februar 2010)

keine neuen wassereffekte in den bildern? sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Cloudsbrother (23. Februar 2010)

Weil Dalaran ja auch in Desolace stand!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn das Alterac sein soll na dann lach ich erst recht. Auch wenns da jetzt grünt wie im Gewächshaus stimmt die landschaft doch granicht. Vielleicht haben sies ja soweit geändert aber glaub ich dier trotzdem nicht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber süß wie du es immer weiter versuchst.
Zumindest sinds Bilder die ich noch nicht kannte.
Wirst langsamm besser.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skandy (23. Februar 2010)

100% Fake.. Man wie ich seuche Leute haße. Man sieht das der Char seine hände frei hat. Aber vorne drauf ist ein Stab


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Nimm mal ein Kampf auf mit den 'Shen'draler Ancestor'.


----------



## Alisamixi (23. Februar 2010)

Geht nit, das dingens ist neutral.

Outlands ist btw auch anders.


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

Zeig mal OG, TB und das Brachland...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Dann geh mal zu Gilneas bitte


----------



## MasterOfFight (23. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich, Die alpha version ist noch nicht gestartet, und WENN dann werdet IHR NIE einen ALPHA KEY BEKOMMEN!!!

Denn die Alpha Version ist IMMER	FAMILY AND FRIENDS von blizz mitarbeitern!


Also vergesst es mit den Fake sachen hier!


----------



## Zeperus (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn es echt wäre:
1.Würdest du deinen Alpha Key höchstwahrscheinlich verlieren.
2.Würden die Graphiken besser sein.
3.Würdest du auch den Log-In Screen Zeigen

Aber es ist unecht und jeder hat das gleich gesehen also *gib es doch einfach zu* dann hat sich die Sache.

MFG Zeperus


----------



## Isoclin (23. Februar 2010)

Definitiv Fake


----------



## Broesl (23. Februar 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> DU bist der held der woche, gz dazu.
> Völlig wayne nun, obs fake ist, oder nicht.Aber wenn er in der ALPHA wäre, und mit seinen chars lv 84 wäre, denkst du er wäre im Arsenal dann 84!?Klar ist er da weiterhin 80*...Gott...hirn..regnen...bitte..*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf wie lange nichts mehr.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

TheBone schrieb:


> keine neuen wassereffekte in den bildern? sehr merkwürdig



Tja, spätestens hier ist für viele der endgültig perfekt.



Alisamixi schrieb:


> Geht nit, das dingens ist neutral.
> 
> Outlands ist btw auch anders.



Sieh ein, dass du 99% dieser Community nicht täuschen kannst.



MasterOfFight schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, Die alpha version ist noch nicht gestartet, und WENN dann werdet IHR NIE einen ALPHA KEY BEKOMMEN!!!
> 
> Denn die Alpha Version ist IMMER	FAMILY AND FRIENDS von blizz mitarbeitern!
> 
> ...



Glaubst du, dass er deshalb aufhören wird, zu behaupten, dass er die Alpha zockt?^^

Ist ein Fakt, dass er die nicht spielt, dass die Bilder gefaked sind und dass auch noch schlecht, dass er zweifelthalft versucht aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen.


----------



## stäcy (23. Februar 2010)

mal ganz ehrlich: wie große minderwertigkeitskomplexe muss der kerl haben, dass er so eine aktion nötig hat?


----------



## aggro-gnom (23. Februar 2010)

Am besten sind immer noch die roten berge um den Dalarankrater


----------



## Deathgnom (23. Februar 2010)

fake oder zeig mal den Login Bildschirm oder gibts den in Cataclysm nicht mehr?


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

Jetzt fällt ihm nix mehr ein und er hat auch keine schlecht gefälschten Bilder mehr für uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck1337 (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]


Ich lollierte hart!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Ne hat mir eben gesagt das er noch fix ein Video von Deathwing macht


----------



## stäcy (23. Februar 2010)

den login kriegen wir erst in einer woche, weil der wahrscheinlich zu komplex zu designen ist


----------



## Dwarim (23. Februar 2010)

Ist da nich überall NDA drauf?


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

arg blödes internet siehe unten


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

was ist an paint komplex? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stäcy (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> was ist an paint komplex?



na die farbauswahl... welche farbe er bloß wählen kann für die einzelnen felder


----------



## EisblockError (23. Februar 2010)

Die Alpha hat schon lange gestartet, wo glaub ihr kommen die Videos und Screenshots sonst her?


----------



## Scharyth (23. Februar 2010)

Mehr als "Fake" muss ich nicht dazu sagn.
Blizz würde selbst schon in der Alpha die Gebiete so gestalten, dass sie wenigstens annähernt so aussehn, wie es im fertigen Produkt aussieht. Bei deinem Bild zu Desolace sieht man an diversen Ssachen (teilweise sogar Kleinigkeiten), dass das nicht echt sein kann. Dann: Diese Bilder, die nach deinen Angaben, den Dalarankrater darstellen sollen... wieso...verdamte..Scheiße...ist da das ALTE Wasser? 
Und: Es läuft erstma FAMILY and FRIENDS Alpha... Denke mal eher weniger, dass du zur Familie bzw. zu Freunden von Blizz gehörst..einfach unglläubig hier drüben in Deutschland....
Hoffe nur es kommen noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## stäcy (23. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Alpha hat schon lange gestartet, wo glaub ihr kommen die Videos und Screenshots sonst her?



privi-server lassen grüßen. die haben oft sachen, die eigentlich noch nicht erreichbar sind. und bei der angeblichen umgebung, passt ein privi perfekt


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Von Werbeaccount und seinem glaubwürdigerem Bild als von dem Troll


----------



## Chuck1337 (23. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Alpha hat schon lange gestartet, wo glaub ihr kommen die Videos und Screenshots sonst her?



Nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Visssion (23. Februar 2010)

omg ey xD zu geil einfach das manche leute wirklich so was brauchen um aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen ! Treff dich lieber mit freunden (soweit vorhanden) anstatt hier son scheiss zu verzapfen, sowas wie du tut mir ehrlich einfach nur leid ....


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Wer jetzt dort nicht die Ironie rauslesen konnte.....


----------



## Eyatrian (23. Februar 2010)

eindeutig fake, da dieser Kasten NUR und NUR im Einloggfenster erscheint


----------



## Chuck1337 (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wer jetzt dort nicht die Ironie rauslesen konnte.....



Mich kann nach diesem Fred nichts mehr schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ne hat mir eben gesagt das er noch fix ein Video von Deathwing macht



Hab auch schon drüber neachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Alpha hat schon lange gestartet, wo glaub ihr kommen die Videos und Screenshots sonst her?



Man weiß leider nie ob die leute sowas wirklich ernst meinen...

Nur zur Info für dich, wenn ersteres zurtrifft:
Um etwas in der Alpha testen zu können muss es vorher schonmal erstellt werden...

PS: Wann hat ein thread eig zuletzt so viele Leute angezogen obwohl der Inhalt alles andere als informativ ist?


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

hmm aber sehen werden wir den hier nichtmehr denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Schade die Bilder die er so schön mit Paint bearbeitet hat. Die waren soooooo toll
Bin jetzt heulen auf dem Klo


----------



## Seph018 (23. Februar 2010)

Nächste mal ein bisschen mehr Gefühl reinbringen, lieber Te, der Funke sprang irgendwie nicht ganz über. Vielleicht solltest du ein wenig mehr Emotionen zeigen(Wut über die ganzen Ungläubigen bspw.) um die ganze Sache ein wenig realer zu gestalten.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (23. Februar 2010)

außerdem wenns schon die Alpha wäre dann wär doch min. einer deiner chars warscheinlich in einer der neuen Gebiete und NICHT in PdK


----------



## aggro-gnom (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ne hat mir eben gesagt das er noch fix ein Video von Deathwing macht




Allerdings, kla genau wir in wotlk und bc is der endboss gleich mit dem ersten patch verfügbar um gleich die spieler zu begrüßen.
jetzt mal ehrlich, wer denkt sowas


----------



## Xorras (23. Februar 2010)

Ihr müsst einfach mal in die Gebiete exploiten, in denen Blizz die neuen Texturen testet! zB das neue Wasser usw...

Auf youtube findet man entsprechende Videos. Da sind zB. 3 "mini"-Städte mit vielen Unterschieden in den Texturen... Kann mir gut denken dass viele der Aufmerksamkeitshungrigen dort ihre "Alpha"-Videos aufnehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> die Meisten denken ja, die neuen Texturen kommen erst durch das Update etc... Da liegen sie auch garnicht falsch. Hat man diese Texturen NICHT in seinem WoW-Ordner, ist alles grün... KA wie die das in den Vids gemacht haben wenn ich mal genau nachdenke... VLT ist das ja auch alles nur Fake..? Vlt sind wir ALLE Fake..!

In einer Art... Gefakten-Fake-Matrix..!

GIB MIR DIE ROTE PILLE!


----------



## EPoker (23. Februar 2010)

Wundere mich das hier noch nicht zu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Arbeite weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will neue Fakes sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mehlaach (23. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem Threat "Die schlechtesten Cataclysm Fake Bilder" oder sowas ^^
Ich glaube die Bilder vom TE wären da ganz weit vorne


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (23. Februar 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]'''OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:'''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu geil xDDD


----------



## tuerlich (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]



ololololol wie ich nicht mehr kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> Allerdings, kla genau wir in wotlk und bc is der endboss gleich mit dem ersten patch verfügbar um gleich die spieler zu begrüßen.
> jetzt mal ehrlich, wer denkt sowas



*kugel auf den tisch setz und poliert*
Ich sehe.... ich sehe.... oh nein... das ist schrecklich.... Oh mein Gott.... amazing!
Es ist die Ironie!


----------



## Riku_Oo (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JA ! Endlich ist es raus ! Das erste Wow mit Youtube Interface ! Einfach auf Play drücken und man levelt xD ?


----------



## Totebone (23. Februar 2010)

Riku_Oo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kopier seinen ganzen Post dann weist du was er faken wollte,
zu dir: fAiled


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]




Zu geil!!
Ich kann nicht mehr xD
Echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja man sieht wirklich gefaked und mit dem Lass Tool unten links ist auch geil xD 
Sieht das von "Werbeaccount" schon echter aus... das ist wenigstens sau lustig!


----------



## deah1 (23. Februar 2010)

Riku_Oo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deah1 (23. Februar 2010)

Riku_Oo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil




Edit: Browserfail...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (23. Februar 2010)

Wer will ihn flamen auf dem Server?


----------



## Riku_Oo (23. Februar 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Kopier seinen ganzen Post dann weist du was er faken wollte,
> zu dir: fAiled



Hm....schonmal was von Ironie gehört ? Nächstmal schreib ich es hinter damit jeder es versteht (ACHTUNG in diesesm Beitrag ist KEINE Ironie)


----------



## Brokulus (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wer will ihn flamen auf dem Server?



Ich, ich ! Nein, mal im ernst die Bilder sehen alle richtig gefaked aus und der TE hat sich auch nichtmehr gemeldet...vote 4 close !


----------



## Brokulus (23. Februar 2010)

Riku_Oo schrieb:


> Hm....schonmal was von Ironie gehört ? Nächstmal schreib ich es hinter damit jeder es versteht (ACHTUNG in diesesm Beitrag ist KEINE Ironie)



Hörte sich für mich nicht wie Ironie an, eher wie ein sehr schlechter Witz...



Tante Edith sagt:" Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost"


----------



## Sèv! (23. Februar 2010)

Total Fake weil:
In der linken Ecke
Bla bla bla Uldum bla bla bla (Bisher alles deutsch) dann *Teleportmastern *dann wieder deutsch o.O


----------



## wildrazor09 (23. Februar 2010)

schraub mal deine Grafikseistllungen etwas hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfFight (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn die F&F Alpha gestartet wäre gäb es bereits einen leak der datenbanken und ich könnte mich ans serverbasterln ranmachen, oder hat jemand die core davon^^?

Entweder Blizz hat es diesmal wirklich geschafft mal nichts durchsickern zu lassen oder eine F&F Alpha hat noch keinen start gehabt


----------



## Mediana (23. Februar 2010)

Der TE bastelt grad an neuen Bildern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen kann das schon was dauern^^


----------



## Scharyth (23. Februar 2010)

Oder er ist off.. Musste vieleicht ins Bettchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (23. Februar 2010)

Der hat bestimmt in Google "WoW Cataclysm" eingegeben und sucht auf Seite 178 nach Bildern, die wir noch nicht kennen ^^


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (23. Februar 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]'''OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:'''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Geil! xD


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wer will ihn flamen auf dem Server?



Ich würde, könnte mir aber nur nen Gästeaccount erstellen, da ich dafür kein geld ausgeben will, bzw ich meine accountdaten netmehr weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit kann man ja leider net whispern^^


----------



## KellerK1nd (23. Februar 2010)

Wie würde Nelson jetzt sagen:

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Kann ein Foren Admin hier endlich dichtmachen? Denke alle wissen das es ein Fake war und ist


----------



## Holzbruch (23. Februar 2010)

Alisamixi schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott! Ein Windowsfenster *g*, das zeigt natürlich dass es ein Fake ist >.>



Jop, weil da Lasso-Auswahl steht, was eine Funktion eines jeden einigermaßen passablen Grafikprogramms ist^^


netter Versuch und fast ein Grund einen Contest zu starten, wer den besten Fake-Screen erstellt xD


----------



## Scharyth (23. Februar 2010)

NEIN!!
Vieleicht kommen ja noch mehr Bilder von dem... Wäre doch lustig xD


----------



## Zeperus (23. Februar 2010)

Solange es geht kann man hier doch noch Chatten ^^


----------



## Change745 (23. Februar 2010)

alles verpoixel  und das cata symbol  High qualy <3


----------



## m0rg0th (23. Februar 2010)

Werbeaccount schrieb:


> OK, Alpha tatsächlich ready, grad meinen Key bekommen und mal fix eingeloggt:
> 
> [attachment=9963:cata.jpg]




Ich hab ja gewusst, dass WoW mit Cataclysm besser aussehen wird, aber ich hätte nicht mit einem Charakterauswahlbildschirm in DX11 gerechnet :O Wie es dann ingame erst aussehen muss ...


----------



## -Migu- (23. Februar 2010)

Wie sagt die Jugend von heute so gern: "ZOMFG OLOLOL 3P1C F41L* !!"

Eigentlich nur in before close ^^ +1

Echt, schlechtester fake versuch seit watergate. xD


----------



## MrBlaki (23. Februar 2010)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gewusst, dass WoW mit Cataclysm besser aussehen wird, aber ich hätte nicht mit einem Charakterauswahlbildschirm in DX11 gerechnet :O Wie es dann ingame erst aussehen muss ...



xD Auch geil
Grafiktechnisch können da alle anderen Spiele einstecken :O


----------



## Kilberndus129 (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn am Ende rauskommt, dass er recht hatte, dann lach ich, als Ex-WoW Spieler, so laut über die gesamte Buffed-WoW-Community, dass meine Nachbarn auf den Gedanken kommen werden, dass ich in die Klapse gehöre.


----------



## Sicktongue (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo :-)
*Da ich Diplom-Designer mit jahrzehntelanger Bildbearbeitungserfahrung bin, kann ich euch mit SICHERHEIT sagen das dies eine bearbeitete Grafik ist.*

z.B. wenn man mal rein zoomt sieht man an den Kanten des Newsfensters hart abgeschnitte pixel = stümperhaft bearbeitet. Jemand der sich auskennen würde, würd hier wenigstens mit einem weichen Verlauf abschneiden.
Allgemeine Auflösung des Newsfensters: Das fällt auch dem Laien auf: unscharf wie sau, also wurde wohl zu viel skaliert.

"Charakter-Verschiebungs-Pfeile"
Zum einen würde ein vernünftiger Designer NIEMALS ein Bedienelement an die linke untere Ecke des Contents setzen. Das sind einfach Dinge die man lernt selbst wenn man nur eine Ausbildung gemacht hat.
Zudem sind die Buttons nicht mal bündig gesetzt. Ein weiterer Fehler den ein Blizzard-Designer niemals machen würde ;-)

Das Cataclysm Logo ist schlecht ausgeschnitte, hat sau harte Kanten und nicht mal 'nen Dropshadow, sprich billig reinkopiert.

Fazit:
*FAKE CHANCE: 100%*


----------



## x123 (23. Februar 2010)

der TE trollt bestimmt weil er heute abend eigentlich raiden gehen wollte, sein GS dann aber für die random-grps zu low war 


PS: Aiman hat mir gerade versichert, dass sie dem ganzen bei Galileo Mystery nachgehen wollen!


----------



## SELÇUK (23. Februar 2010)

iwie spricht mich n00b auf Fake mehr an als der Mensch da oben .....


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

x123 schrieb:


> PS: Aiman hat mir gerade versichert, dass sie dem ganzen bei Galileo Mystery nachgehen wollen!


Das stimmt! Hab auch gerade mit ihm gelabert ... +1


----------



## Mozee (23. Februar 2010)

die alpha hat wircklich angefangen ! hab ladescreen bild







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (23. Februar 2010)

Mozee schrieb:


> die alpha hat wircklich angefangen ! hab ladescreen bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL, immernoch witzige Verarsche, allerdings nicht mehr der Bringer, da schon vorher verwendet ^^ Copy-Cat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

